# Substitution for meat grinder



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I've got a recipe that calls for using a mixer's meat grinder attachment. I don't have a meat grinder attachment . . . um . . . don't have a stand-up mixer  . So what can I use instead? It's for grinding up dried fruits together.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

You can buy an inexpensive hand crank grinder that clamps to a table top or other work surface. I used mine for years before I got the KA Mixer and attachment. So where did I buy it? Arrrgh! I can't remember. Sorry  

Jock


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You could give a food processor a shot. Tricky not to overwork the meat/fruit, but can be done. 

Phil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You have to tell us what the recipe is!! I love fruit and meat together.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

The trouble with using a food processor on dried fruits is that some of the tougher bits simply don't break down. They get suck on the tip of the blade and the processor has an epileptic siesure.

I don't know what the recipe looks like but unless you are doing pounds of fruit, sharpen the trusty chef knife and be prepared to break a sweat  

Jock


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the input, guys! I think a knife and some elbow grease are my best bet. I did think about the Cuisinart but I feared grinding, squealing and smoke rising  .
Mezz, the recipe is meatless. It's from Evan Kleiman, it's for an Italian Horoset:

Haroset all'Italiana (Italian Haroset)
All over the world Jews prepare the ritual food of Haroset (also charoset or charoses) in different ways. The sticky, denseness of the dish symbolizes the mortar which ancient Jews used to build the pyramids in Egypt. The mixture is traditionally a combination of nuts and fruits , apples in Eastern Europe, and often dried fruits in the rest of the world. In this recipe whole oranges are added, including the peel to cut the sweetness of the dates and other dried fruits. The red wine is thought to symbolize the Red Sea which parted so that the Jews could cross.

1 lb pitted dates
2 oranges
1/2 lb raisins
1/2 lb figs
1 cup red wine
2 tsp cinnamon
1/2 - 1 cup toasted pine nuts or almonds, chopped
Check dates to be sure there are no pits. Trim the stem end of the oranges and cut them in quarters. Pass all ingredients through the meat grinder attachment of your mixer. Place ground fruit in bowl. Add wine and cinnamon and mix thoroughly. Mix in pine nuts or almonds or use for garnish.

Here's the link to her radio show's site: http://www.kcrw.org/cgi-bin/db/kcrw....mplt_type=Show


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

And ahhhhhhhhh 

I make this type of dish too. A processor is really needed for the figs, the rest can be easily hand chopped.

Mine is a tad simpler though.

1 dozzen figs
1/2 pound dried apricots
1/2 cup ground blanched almonds
water (I don't drink any alcohol at all, even added. Wine is fine too though)
1 tablespoon Lyles (or golden corn) syrup
seasame seads

grind to paste the figs, med-coars chop the apricots, and mix the fig paste and the appricots and the almonds and the syrup together. Add enough water a teaspoon at a time to make it come together, and then roll into single bit sized balls. Finnish with a roll in a tray of toasted seasame seads...

I have also done this with candied papaya and walnuts... 

The funny thing is, I am not Jewish. I simply found the recipie online and started making this. It is a real nice fruit snack/desert. And yes, there are other little ingredients that can be added, zests and spices... 

The original that I started with three years ago is here http://www.recipesource.com/munchies...charoset1.html


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Always nice to hear the voice of experience. 

Phil


----------

